# LG monitor secret menu- Panel name??



## itsakjt (Apr 13, 2013)

So I found the way to enter LG monitor service menu. Just turn off the monitor, wait for 5 seconds. Then press and hold the menu button. With it pressed, press the power button. The monitor will be on. Release menu button. Then press menu again and you will get the secret menu. 
So this way, I found a field called "Panel" and in my LG E2042TC, it is written CMI 200 L23. I immediately searched Google and came to know that the panel is manufactured by Cheimei Innolux corporation- Taiwan's largest LCD manufacturer and the world's second largest(as per wiki). So how is this CMI brand? Any ideas?


----------



## Depth (Apr 13, 2013)

Made In Taiwan?

My first idea is to use the monitor as instructed by any distributor and use the super-secret menu for diagnostic/benchmark purposes 

My second idea is to dance, inspired by your avatar:


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 13, 2013)

Depth said:


> Made In Taiwan?
> 
> My first idea is to use the monitor as instructed by any distributor and use the super-secret menu for diagnostic/benchmark purposes
> 
> My second idea is to dance, inspired by your avatar:



LOL awesome.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 13, 2013)

Very nice find works on my monitor


----------



## Iceni (Apr 13, 2013)

Just done this on my LG ISP277L. You have to hold the menu button and then power on, then hit menu again.

IPS277L
NT68753 ver 1.71
120114 MNTSW ETI. 79

Clear ETI > no
Auto color > no
Aging >no
Panel >LGD270wf5
NVRAM INIT >no
HPD > 500

Mine seems to be an LG factory panel.


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 13, 2013)

It seems for the expensive models, LG uses their own panels only.  My old W1943S cost more than my present E2042TC and the W1943 used a LG original panel but the present one uses CMI panel.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 13, 2013)

Panel - LGD215IPS


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, I remember on my old 22" LG you could actually change the panel name and get a better picture. I don't remember what I did exactly because it was years ago now, but on Oblivion game I was getting shadowing with certain colors at night-time during the game. I changed the panel name through that secret menu and the problem was solved.


----------



## sweaty (Jun 4, 2013)

*LG service menu*

please can any one help meee? been messing around with the service menu on my           LGD270WF5 but ya cant reset to default values!..please can anyone list a good set of values for an lg 27 ips? (offset,gain) I guess it varies from model to model but itd be ace to see the values of something similar as a rough guide -as I cant find a single person on the whole dang internet with the same make as me...cheers


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 4, 2013)

sweaty said:


> please can any one help meee? been messing around with the service menu on my           LGD270WF5 but ya cant reset to default values!..please can anyone list a good set of values for an lg 27 ips? (offset,gain) I guess it varies from model to model but itd be ace to see the values of something similar as a rough guide -as I cant find a single person on the whole dang internet with the same make as me...cheers



Did you try the init NVRAM option? Open the service menu and scroll to the init NVRAM option. Then press and hold the button with which the values are changed for a few seconds. The display will go off and the monitor will be reset to factory values. Before doing it, just keep a note of your panel name and change any settings required.


----------



## sweaty (Jun 4, 2013)

*lg service menu reset*



itsakjt said:


> Did you try the init NVRAM option? Open the service menu and scroll to the init NVRAM option. Then press and hold the button with which the values are changed for a few seconds. The display will go off and the monitor will be reset to factory values. Before doing it, just keep a note of your panel name and change any settings required.



 nice 1 itsakjt!  that's fixed it...thank you so much,your an absolute legend!!


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 4, 2013)

No problem. Thanks for reporting back.


----------



## FuzzySloth (Oct 23, 2022)

itsakjt said:


> Did you try the init NVRAM option? Open the service menu and scroll to the init NVRAM option. Then press and hold the button with which the values are changed for a few seconds. The display will go off and the monitor will be reset to factory values. Before doing it, just keep a note of your panel name and change any settings required.



Thank you so, so much! 

This also works for the much more recent UltraGear 27GL83A. 
Only difference is (because it only has the joystick) that one needs to scroll down to the NVRAM option and push the joystick to the right for a few seconds. Hope this helps some poor soul in the future, just like your comment helped me


----------

